# Oil Change Interval for low mileage



## chazvw (May 20, 2011)

I have a 2008 Passat 2.0 Turbo (TSI) and have recently changed jobs and very close commute - 10 miles each way  I anticipate putting about 5-7K miles each year. I change my own oil using Mobil 1 0w40 synthetic and an OEM filter. How often should I change my oil under these conditions? I understand I could probably go the entire year, but am thinking of changing every 6 months (probably 3K miles or so). Does anyone see any problems with this?


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Yearly is fine w/M1 0w-40. HOWEVER, those short trips build fuel in the oil, which M1 is actually poor at combating. Weekly long trips >1/2 hour will burn off that fuel, and the water condensation inside your engine. If you are unable to do that, maybe 6 month changes are the way to go. I say, there is no substitute for physically draining out contaminates. You can reuse the filter, drain it out if you like.

A UOA lab report would be of some value. I use CAT.


----------



## jwbekens (Sep 29, 2005)

I am in the same boat this year. I changed the oil a year ago and have only gone 3K miles on Mobil 1 0W40. I will probably wait 5 more months and go a total of 4.5 to 5K miles and send oil to Blackstone then.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

I only drive 3-5K miles a year so I change @ 6 month intervals. Just like to be on the safe side. My Golf is a 2.5L MK6.


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

On my 06 passat with a 2.0 I change it every 3k. I also have a tahoe that only gets about 7k put on it a year. I just do 4k mile changes. I wouldn't worry too much about the time between changes. I would at least do them every 6 months.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Too frequent changing is bad for DI engines, this has been covered. 

Anything less than 5k or 6 months is a complete waste with any oil...unless you are doing a flush or something.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*just wondering*



Apexxx said:


> Too frequent changing is bad for DI engines, this has been covered.
> 
> Anything less than 5k or 6 months is a complete waste with any oil...unless you are doing a flush or something.


 how is it bad to change your oil to often?


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Light fractions in new oil boils off and deposits on the intake valves. No fuel wash to keep it clean.


----------



## jwbekens (Sep 29, 2005)

I went 18 months between oil changes with Mobil 1 0W40 and only drove about 4000 miles. I sent the oil off to Blackstone Labs. All was fine after 18 months. You can probably go longerin terms of months. 

I have now sent two samples of oil over my 34,000 miles of ownership, and in my VR6 engine all is well. They suggested I go 6K miles for the next change, and I will. Will try to attach the oil analysis later. 

But newer oils don't necessarily need to be changed yearly, base on oil analysis for your own engine and how you drive.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*use a 502 earl*

and change it yearly, adding a few months does not save much. there are lot of good oils out there. if you want to go outside 502 specs rotella t6 has been a good experience for me and others. i do believe in the 5w-40 part thought. forged pistons require greater clearence and are noisy when cold with lighter oils. the heavier oil somewhat negates it. i don't believe you would have any wear problems with a good 5w-30 though.


----------

